# Frage zur Umsetzung



## Sonderzeichen (22. Jun 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich hoffe die Frage gehört hier hin, Ich stehe leider noch ziemlich am Anfang, benötige aber um so wichtiger ein kleines Programm mit folgenden Eigenschaften und hoffe auf Eure Unterstützung anhand eines Beispieles,

Das Programm soll zunächst unter C:\input\config.txt herausfinden welche IP Adresse und Name dort abgelegt sind Kriterium hierfür ist die Zeile "Inst=" die den Namen ausgibt sowie die "Adresse="  das ist schritt eins ( Beispiel weise haben wir jetzt 3 IP´s mit dazu gehörigen Namen ausgelesen )

Jetzt möchte Ich das die IP´s nacheinander angesprochen werden, und dort wiederum unter Netzlaufwerk= Z:\input\version.txt der Wert Vers=, Rev= ( beispiel Vers=1, Rev=05 soll ergeben Version 1.05 ) ebenso  HFVers=, sowie HFRev= und HF Datum= herausgelesen werden sollen. 


Das ganze soll dann in einer Dateil lokal ausgegeben bzw gespeichert werden C:\input\ausgabe.txt  Final habe Ich eine Text Datei die in etwa so aussehen soll:


Inst=Hauptrechner
IP= 1.2.3.4
Version= 1.05
Hotfix= 1.26
HF Datum= 22.06.2016

Inst=Rechner 1
IP= 1.2.3.5
Version= 3.05
Hotfix= 5.26
HF Datum= 21.06.2016

ect. 

Ich weis es ist vermutlich nicht die einfachste Aufgabe ( zu mindestens für mich aktuell unbezwingbar ) diese Lösung würde mir sowie einigen Kollegen aber gut 1 bis 6 Stunden die Woche vereinfachen.


----------



## Joose (22. Jun 2016)

Das Forum ist aber eigentlich nicht dazu da eure Hausaufgaben (oder was es denn ist) zu machen 
Vor allem nicht wenn von euch keine Eigeninitiative kommt, was habt ihr denn bisher schon probiert? Bzw. realisiert und geschafft? Wo genau liegt das Problem?

Gegen ein gewisses Entgelt gibts auch sicher jemanden der es auch schreibt.


----------



## Sonderzeichen (22. Jun 2016)

Hi,

Ja schon mitbekommen, das es ungünstig war diese Frage zu stellen, höre bei Unseren Entwicklern immer nur geht ganz schnell aber grad keine Zeit, deswegen dachte Ich Ich frage mal hier nach, Ich selbst versuche mich mit Java immer mal wieder selbst aber wie gesagt das überschreitet meine Fähigkeiten um längen...

Danke das du dir die Zeit genommen hast mir zu Antworten, Ich werde mich nun fügen und vermutlich die selbe Frage in nem Jahr ( dann aber mit Quellcode ) wieder stellen


----------



## Viktim (23. Jun 2016)

Google mal ein bisschen...
Ein Paar Stichworte geb ich dir aber:
- reader = new BufferedReader(new FileReader("C:\input\config.txt"));
- reader.readLine();
- writer = new BufferedWriter(new FIlewriter("C\input\ausgabe.txt");
- writer.write("Irgendwas");

Damit dürftest du schon weiterkommen


----------



## AndiE (23. Jun 2016)

Vielleicht hilft es auch, erstmal Ordnung in die Sache zu bringen. So wie ich das verstanden habe, stehst du in einem Netzwerk, auf dessen Rechnern eine Software in Verschiedenen Versionen und Hotfixes installiert ist. Du hast nun einen Rechner, der eine Liste der Rechner und IP-Adressen enthält. Nun soll sich das Programm mit Hilfe dieser Liste mit den anderen Rechnern verbinden und Softwareversion und Hotfix vom dortigen Netzlaufwerk auslesen, und dann diese Informationen in eine Datei schreiben.  Wenn das so funktionieren soll, sehe ich als größte Herausforderung, die Kommunikation zwischen den Rechnern softwaremäßig zu erstellen und systemtechnisch zu ermöglichen, weil dazu bestimmte Zugriffsrechte auf den Rechnern eingestellt werden müssen. Das hängt dann auch stark vom Netzwerktyp ab. Aber auch da hilft Google weiter.


----------

